
U.S.-China Trade War Portends Painful Times for U.S. Semiconductor Industry - teklaperry
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/semiconductors/processors/china-trade-war-portends-period-of-pain-for-semiconductor-industry
======
mhkool
Trump had a point, for example, to put tariffs on steel to protect the US
steel industry.

Tariffs are common. Europe, for example, has huge tariffs on Brazilian meat
(was 230% don't know how much today) and 42% percent on Chinese bicycles. So
Trump simply had to put tariffs where tariffs are reasonable (does his
dictionary contain the word 'reasonable' ?) and never use the words 'trade
war'.

